# Recess at the Nipple 08/13



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

The team this morning consisted of Captain Gene, Tim, Chris, and myself. We left the pass around 6AM. There have already been a couple of reports posted from yesterday and there were probably 20 boats at the nipple yesterday, so there is no secret that there have been some fish in that area this week. 

Within 20 minutes of trolling we get a double knockdown, two wahoo. Unfortunately, the hook pulled on one of the fish, but we did boat a30ish pound wahoo as a result of the other knockdown. The nextseveral hours werevery slow. Around 11ish, we decided to make a run elsewhere to do some research and development on somebottom spots. Anyway, we looked around for a while and headed back to the Nipple around 2PM. Upon arriving at the Nipple, we saw decent sized blackfin tuna crashing on some baits, put our spread out, and BAM...something hits the shotgun line. We get a solid hook and fish on! We figure it's probably BFT. We get the fish to the boat, and it's not tuna..it's another wahoo. This one went 35ish. 

What happened over the next several hours was extremely frustrating yet kept the trip quite exciting. We proceeded to have 8 more knockdowns, including a hookup on an 85ish pound white marlin. She jumped once....hook is still solid...awesome...she jumps again...hook is still solid...this is looking pretty good. She jumps a third time. the hook pulled.My first marlin wasn't meant to be this trip. We also got a somewhat solid hookup on another wahoo while clearing lines for the marlin, but the hook pulled on this fish too. The other 6 knockdowns were mystery fish as they were either never hooked or pulled the hook within 5 seconds of knockdown.

The hookup to catch ratio wasn't very good, but chatter on the radio indicated that the other boats out there were having the same problem. Anywho...i have a couple of pictures of the two wahoo that I may be able to post later tonight. Two decent size wahoo yield quite a bit of meat, so hoo will be on the menu tonight for sure.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't feel bad guys...if you knew how many fish we lost yesterday, you would laugh your azz off. Those whites can be tough!! Try circle hook/balyhoo...and drop it down their gullet!

Nice job on the hoos!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

^ Same here. =)At least y'all got out thereand got something!! =)


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *DISANTO (8/14/2009)*Don't feel bad guys...if you knew how many fish we lost yesterday, you would laugh your azz off. Those whites can be tough!! Try circle hook/balyhoo...and drop it down their gullet!
> 
> Nice job on the hoos!


Thanks for the encouragment and congrats on the blue yesterday!Yeah, it was still a lot of fun. i'm pretty green with respect to bluewater fishing, but Gene and Tim have a lot of experience. Tim deployed naked balleyhoo/circle hook andlive bait/circle spreads at times, but we didn't get much attention from the fish with either of those spreads yesterday. The fish seemed to be wanting the combos. can't wait to get back out there.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

What are you dragging? You got the hooks set waaaaay back? Shouldnt be loosing that many bites short.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *xyzzy (8/14/2009)*What are you dragging? You got the hooks set waaaaay back? Shouldnt be loosing that many bites short.


think we saw a 26 regulator out there yesterday. Was that you? If so, how did you fare?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Had the same problem wednesday, fustrating :banghead


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the report!! I always enjoy Team Recess's reports...you guys really know how to catch'um...:clap...to bad on all the pulled hooks, I guess thats just fishing...:banghead


----------



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

When we got you on the radio we had a 35+ lb bull. We moved to the southwest and found a better bite. By the end of the day we had three BIG bft, a 45lb and a 35lb wahoo, along with another 30lb bull. It would have been the trip of a lifetime if we could have landed half of the billfish we saw. We had two different blues in the spread along with three knockdowns from whites. That seems to be the common theme right now, lots of shots, not so many caught. I personally don't normally troll a lot of ballyhoo/lure combos but that was the ticket for the billfish yesterday, I'm dropping them back after the swipe but I still couldn't get a solid hookup. Any suggestions? We don't have that problem on normal trolling baits so I'm sure it has to do with the hook position on the lure but was wondering if I'm messing somerthing up?


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

4wahoo - we were having the same problem yesterday..Tim may be able to field your questions if he sees them.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

courtesy of Florida Key's Recipes...Baked Firecracker Wahoo

http://floridakeysrecipes.info/2008/02/23/baked-firecracker-wahoo/



















full belly...time to sleep for a few hours and then back offshore.


----------

